# What's New at Smarty's House



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has a new friend, most of the photos are a blur of their RLH, she really likes Galen today.....For those of you that know Smarty and her aloofness to other small dogs, this is a real treat for me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH Smarty!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Galen is adorable.
Yeah Smarty!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen is a 5 month old Rescue, just spayed so no belly coat, all shaved and the groomer cut most of her face hair. But she is a real doll and she just may be Smarty's forever friend.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Galen is a 5 month old Rescue, just spayed so no belly coat, all shaved and the groomer cut most of her face hair. But she is a real doll and she just may be Smarty's forever friend.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!! How did you get her Sandi???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

BTW, she's adorable and if that's your yard then we're having the next playdate at your house! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sandi, I am so jealous. I knew as soon as I saw the name she was from rescue. Did you just get her? Or have you been her foster home since she came into Havanese Rescue? Laurie and I were just commenting earlier on what a cutie she is.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

YEAH for Smarty!! Galen is beautiful. Are you adopting her?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann. it is my yard and I would love to have the next play date, just no fence that would work for so many dogs, the dogs would have to be very supervise or play in the pastures, where they would be happy eating all the horse “apples”.

A few weeks ago I had the opportunity to help Havanese Rescue with some dogs. Galen was the youngest but was to be fostered at another home. I was just helping get them from one location to another and had not thought about one for us, Things didn’t work out at Galen’s new home, so she came to us today. 

We are her foster right now, but if all works out she will be ours.

She is right where Smarty used to be when she was this age, under my desk with her head on my feet. Smarty is on the desk.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, She looks like a self-stacked little doll. I hope Smarty will completely fall into sister love!! Now I have to find Cicero a playmate if every one is going to have two.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...what a sweetie! So glad that Smarty has a new friend. Have fun


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Awwww what a cutie pie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sandi, wow, what a sweet surprise! I hope things work out and Galen will stay with you as Smarty's baby sister! That sneaky Amanda probably knew all along, I saw her talking to you for 'too long', you know she can get those puppy thoughts into your head, LOL.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like it was meant to be. I hope all works out well and she is happy in her new home. Remember, there will be some adjustment time. Brady really took a few weeks to truly accept Dugan wasn't leaving.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great for Smarty !!!! Hooray !!! And that stream is absolutely gorgeous !!! Galen is a cutey.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Sandi, wow, what a sweet surprise! I hope things work out and Galen will stay with you as Smarty's baby sister! That sneaky Amanda probably knew all along, I saw her talking to you for 'too long', you know she can get those puppy thoughts into your head, LOL.


Nope Amanda didn't know, I just found out a couple of days ago that she was available. In fact I told the person coming to do our home inspection that I couldn't meet her because I was going to our play date. I was just going to have my paper work in order if HR needed me again. I had no idea that Galen was available.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Great for Smarty !!!! Hooray !!! And that stream is absolutely gorgeous !!! Galen is a cutey.


My Kio pond and falls are a great pleasure to me, my DH calls it my second career. Always a lot of work, it is time to weed and clean now, but I have a puppy at my house so that will have to wait.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi~ That's great news! Sure hope they can become BFFs because from the look of things in your pix, they're off to a great start. Yay!!!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Sandi, She looks like a self-stacked little doll. I hope Smarty will completely fall into sister love!! Now I have to find Cicero a playmate if every one is going to have two.


YES!!!!!:bounce:

They are both adorable and I have a feeling she isn't in a foster home!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Galen is such a cutie and how wonderful for Smarty to have a playmate. Maybe she just feels more comfortable in her own space and that's why she's happy to play with Galen. Congratulations and I hope we'll get to meet her soon!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Sandi, She looks like a self-stacked little doll. I hope Smarty will completely fall into sister love!! Now I have to find Cicero a playmate if every one is going to have two.


That's our vote !!! Well mine anyway. Nothing like 2 Havs...absolutely nothing like it. Just don't ask me on our bad days.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandy, it just sounds like it was meant to be! Good thing Smarty was at the playdate to see mama loving on another hav. Are you gonna keep the name? How are they interacting so far?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> That's our vote !!! Well mine anyway. Nothing like 2 Havs...absolutely nothing like it. Just don't ask me on our bad days.


Bad days? You mean like when you've cleaned pee off the carpet for the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th....and it's only noon??? :biggrin1:

There are times I think, "What have we done?", but then I get to play or snuggle and I couldn't possibly be happier!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I Love her.
Congrats to Smarty.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Galen is beautiful.
Hope it all works out. I have the feeling that it will!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Galen is soooo cute! I would have fallen instantly in love with her too. I hope things work out for you because she looks to me as if she's right at home already. And it is true, it takes a little while for the resident king/queen to accept the new intruder full on.

I love your koi pond! Looks like it's also a combination watering hole. I want to play in your yard too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Galen is adorable, and so is Smarty. I'm glad they hit it off. Two is so much better than one.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Galen is such a cutie. MHS has struck again!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandi, she is adorable! I hope everything works out and she & Smarty will be BFF! 

Kathie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Sandi! That is wonderful that Smarty has a baby sister permanently or temparily! She sure is cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandi,

She is adorable, cogratulations!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful Pond! Oh! and............the Havs are real pretty too!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, Sandi, she is beautiful! I am glad Smarty is taking to her, and I hope it works out
so you can keep her. Your pond is beautiful, too!
Gina


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pond!!! 
Galen sounds like a great pup and I hope it works out...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Galen is so sweet! I hope things work out and Smarty gets to have a baby sister!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This little rescue has turned out so much better than I could have ever hoped for. If any of you have room in your home and hearts you may want to check out the HRI site, http://havaneserescue.com/ they need help with all kinds of things other than taking in rescues.

Smarty has a friend, and this makes my heart sing.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So, is Galen temporary or permanent?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> So, is Galen temporary or permanent?


If i have my way she is forever at our house. It is called failing Foster 101. I have not heard from HRI as of now, but they know we want her.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> If i have my way she is forever at our house. It is called failing Foster 101. I have not heard from HRI as of now, but they know we want her.


That was my hunch all along....and she couldn't be placed in a better home. Fingers crossed it all works out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How soon before you know Sandi? She's so sweet and they look happy together.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> How soon before you know Sandi? She's so sweet and they look happy together.


As this is my first foster and adoption I really don't know.

They are the best of buddies, always looking for each other.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so sweet, they're bff's!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. That's great that they get along so well. I hope you get to keep her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just realized, we'll have another Hav at our next playdate!!!:bounce:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi, I just read your thread on the HRI site & was SO thrilled to hear that you are failing fostering 101 - Karen and I WERE recently commenting on her on the site that she was absolutely adorable!! I am so hapy to hear that she and Smarty are getting along so well! It is such a good feeling - and such a good ending. She has just such a sweet face!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the pictures Sandi! Smarty and Galen look like they are really enjoying each other. That is wonderful and we will all be celebrating the day you make it official!:cheer2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> As this is my first foster and adoption I really don't know.
> 
> They are the best of buddies, always looking for each other.


:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh wow Sandi! such happy news and such a cute pup. Happy playing Galen and Smarty!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Galen is absolutely adorable. Smarty looks very happy to have her as a friend. 
I bet she's there to stay.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I just found this thread buried in page 3 of my 'new posts', so sorry I didn't write 'til now. I'm so happy for you, Sandi, for you and for Smarty. Galen is so sweet and it's wonderful to hear how the girls are getting along. Yaaaaaaay! 

LOVE your waterfalls, rocks and garden. What a lovely place you have!


----------

